# Length of screws for door hinges



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

1/2" ? :huh:

I'd go a little longer than that. At least 1.5 to 2"...but really, you can use as long as you want. Worst thing that can happen is you actually get into something solid :thumbsup:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Usually aroud here the screws that come with doors are only 3/4" as that is how thick the door material is. For a more solid door, shim solid behind the hinge area and use 1.5-3" screws that get you into the stud. Predrill!!!


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> For a more solid door, shim solid behind the hinge area and use 1.5-3" screws that get you into the stud. Predrill!!!


+1
You shouldn't need to do all 4 on each hinge that deep...
but at least one per hinge should be (even on interior hollow core doors).


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually to the two furthest back from the edge of the stud on the top hinge (our hinges have 4 screws) The bottom hinge rarely pulls out. Also 2 longer screws into the door, predrill.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Fernand Martin said:


> What is the retention force of a 1/2" countersunk wood screw in a pine wood frame.


The top screws need to resist pullout but the bottom screws are being pushed into the jamb so they can be much weaker.
http://www.screw-products.com/specs.htm


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

As others said.. using one longer screw per hinge will add some strength. I used one 3" screw per hinge and you can notice a difference.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

A pre-hung door will have hinge screws that engage, but don't stick through, the jamb. Ya gotta be able to slide it into the RO. After it's in, change a few out for screws long enough to bite into the studs. If the casing's already on, there's no telling if there're shims near the hinge, so don't pull too tight.


----------

